# how to keep new budgies from flying out the cage door?



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

They sometimes panic when I go in to change the water or food. So far Ive had one get out twice and bang around the room. Im so scared he will get hurt. So how do I open the cage door and keep them from escaping? I have a HQ flight cage with two big doors.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It can be a challenge when you have new budgies who are very wild. Are you approaching your hand calmly and slowly as possible? Try holding a towel or cloth in one hand blocking the door, so the only opening is where your other arm is ****ing through. See if that helps .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Blocking the cage door with a towel or your body is going to be the best option.
If you have side doors that are smaller, perhaps you can use those to access the food and water dishes?*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Something else that can help long term: when you go to take or replace something like a food or water dish from the cage, point to it and say 'I'm going to take the water dish. Water dish. I go that way' and point which direction you are going to move your hand. Afterward, tell them 'good job babies!' or other verbal praise when everything is done. It's not going to tame them, but in the end, a large part of their fear is not knowing what's going to happen, and if you are consistent with this trick they will be calmer because they will know what/where you are doing/going. Good luck!


----------



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks all. I dont know that I can block the door with my hand, I tried that. But I may just have to hang something in front of the door. I hope that some day soon they will stop panicking. Im a bit disappointed that every time I walk in the room they stop chattering and having fun like im a monster. I mean they cam from a petstore that people walked by them all the time so I would think they would be used to people.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sasha2 said:


> Im a bit disappointed that every time I walk in the room they stop chattering and having fun like im a monster. I mean they cam from a petstore that people walked by them all the time so I would think they would be used to people.


I think it's common to forget or not realize that pet budgies are actually wild prey animals. Some come much wilder than others. Captive bred and raised birds are still not domestic pets, and they retain very strong wild instincts. Especially for a prey animal, it can take a while for them to recognize that you aren't a predator, and you aren't going to hurt them. Just hang in there and be consistent and patient. A good mindset to have, is to just enjoy them; and if they happen to tame along the way then that's a nice bonus.  They'll eventually get to the point where they at least won't go spastic.


----------



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I opened the tiny door on the side to change the water and the yellow one zoomed right out with my hand in there too. I ended up trimming the wings since I had to catch her anyway. Just trimmed enough so they cant fly above waist level.


----------

